# varadero sex?



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

anyone want to guess the sex for me?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

How old are they, if I had to guess I'd say its a 1.2


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

they are about 10-11 months of age.
I think I know the coding scheme
first digit=male
second digit=female
third digit = juvi
correct? I can't find info. about what the name of that coding is but I read about it once in the past.
Thanks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes you got the coding right. So say I have 1 male 2 females and 3 juvies it would be 1.2.3


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

2.1 or 3.0. Not 1.2.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm I see 2.1


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

they have not bred yet as far as i can tell, it might be 3.0. one is more rotund than the other two, hoping its a female


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I apologize I had the coding wrong I don't ever use it but, it does look to be 3 females if they are 11 months with no calling.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

2 males 1 female. IMO
You should be hearing them call by now if they are 11 months old
Take the female out for a few days then put her back in.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I would say 2.1.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

2.1 or 3.0. wierd you have not heard calling at 11 months.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

To me it looks like 2.1


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

i guess the 2.1s have it.
I try removing the female and trying again.
thank you all who responded.


----------

